

Python for C++ and Java programmers - rfurmani
http://www.aleax.it/Python/accu03_Python_Intro_alex.pdf

======
spacemanaki
Should this be labeled (2003)? What's changed since then, any of this that
should be revised for whatever's considered the current "stable" Python?

~~~
rfurmani
It should have been. Still it's the best learning source I've seen, especially
when combined with docs.python.org, particularly the tutorial, what's new, and
brief tour of the standard library

------
japaget
Looks like a good high level intro to the language, but it's a bit dated
(2003).

~~~
BrianLy
I think I saw an old style Python class in there.

